# Play 2 soundtracks simultaneously



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

Need to stretch your budget a little? Why buy 2 stereo systems when you could use one! I found an easy way to get more bang for your buck out of your stereo sound system. This WILL NOT work with a surround sound set up.

1. Pick 2 soundtracks you like (audio for 2 different rooms, music with background sounds, etc.)

2. Go to www.jamglue.com. It's a program that lets you create your own mixes. It will make you set up an account, but IT'S FREE!

3. Import the first track, follow the directions to create a mix, but FADE THE FIRST TRACK ALL THE WAY TO THE LEFT OR RIGHT, not in the center

4. Import the second track THAT SAME MIX and fade it all the way to the opposite side of the first track (if you faded track 1 all the way right, fade the second one all the way left)

5. Save your mix! I did this and burned it to a CD and it worked great. Both tracks can be played at the same time on the same track on the CD or MP3 player, basically turning one stereo into two stereos. One track plays completely out of the RIGHT speaker output and the other plays completely out of the LEFT speaker output.

The only drawback to this is that the sounds coming out of the stereo will NOT be in stereo, they will be MONO only, but it still sounds fine. So there it is, have fun and save money at the same time! :xbones:


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I've used Channel Player to do something similar (track overlays), but I don't know if you can burn a CD or if you have to use the computer to play the track(s). I haven't played with it too much.


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

Otaku said:


> I've used Channel Player to do something similar (track overlays), but I don't know if you can burn a CD or if you have to use the computer to play the track(s). I haven't played with it too much.


You can do it on Jamglue. After I saved the completed track, I moved it to the desktop in an mp3 format and burned it to a disk. It is basically like doing a track overlay, but without the actual overlay part!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

The beauty is in the simplicity.


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

HauntCast said:


> The beauty is in the simplicity.


Exactly!


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

Something I forgot to mention...figure out what volume level you want each track to be played at before you create a mix, otherwise both tracks will be playing at the exact same volume level because you are still limited to the single volume control on the stereo. That is unless you buy an external passive volume knob.


----------



## Bilbo (Dec 13, 2007)

Ryan Wern said:


> Something I forgot to mention...figure out what volume level you want each track to be played at before you create a mix, otherwise both tracks will be playing at the exact same volume level because you are still limited to the single volume control on the stereo. That is unless you buy an external passive volume knob.


Unless of course you use your balance knob on your stereo....


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

Bilbo said:


> Unless of course you use your balance knob on your stereo....


True, and then adjust the main volume knob untill you got the volume you wanted. Good thinking


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

but unfortuanatly, jamglue has been shutdown???


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

stagehand1975 said:


> but unfortuanatly, jamglue has been shutdown???


I guess so! I just figured that out today! That really screws things up for me. Back to the drawing board I guess


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Audacity is a free program that will allow you to do this and much more.
http://audacity.sourceforge.net/


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

Mr_Chicken said:


> Audacity is a free program that will allow you to do this and much more.
> http://audacity.sourceforge.net/


Thank you sir. I'll go there now


----------

